# Bald eyelids?!



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Over the past two weeks I have noticed that my 7 month old puppy has been losing the fur on his upper eyelids. His long eyelashes are still there. The rest of his skin/fur looks normal and he is well in himself. He is up to date with his wormer and flea treatments. Has anyone else experienced this with their poos? I wonder if this is a cockapoo thing?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have not heard of this, but if they are losing hair, I would get this looked at. something a vet needs to advise you on


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Inca and echo had that at different times, it appeared to just sort it's self out.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My boy lost hair above one eye but it was very sore looking too, I wondered if he had got a grass seed stuck in it but the vet never found one, he had skin scrapes under anesthetic but didn't show anything, had a few vets appointments, antibiotics and steroids, got better after that but we never knew what it was, It was soon after I had tried using a headcollar on him which he hated, I always wonder if he had rubbed his head on something which irritated him.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo doesn't have any fur on the eyelid skin that covers his eyeball(hard to put in words) but he never has, because he is so hairy otherwise it doesn't really show, I just thought it was a poo things but Savannah does have furr on hers?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Just a quick update in case anyone is also/has also experienced the same problem. So..I took Seymour to the vets about his bald eyelids and this was the outcome: 

-.the bald eyelid thing is apparently a cockapoo thing, sometimes it's grows back but sometimes it doesn't. They took some skin scrapings as I read on the Internet about dermodex, but the investigation was mostly done for my own reassurance-the vet was not concerned and the test was painless.

The look is growing on me now, it's quite sweet and makes hs eyes look really expressive. Ahhhhh xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad it turned out to be nothing to worry about, I noticed Dudley's because they were red and sore so not the same anyway, must look and see how hairy his eyelids are now!


----------

